# English Owls



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The largest of the "owl" family of pigeon breeds, English Owls are now extremely rare in the United States. My father raised then back in the 1950s and 1960s. Although never widespread there use to be a few fanciers that kept the breed going. As those older breeders passed away the breed almost disappeared in the USA. A few years ago when we wanted to get some and realized the only source was the Kaelin family in Louisville, Kentucky. Fortunately for all of us the Kaelin's had kept breeding English Owls. They graciously got us started in them. In consulting the British standard we found the "American" English Owl had longer bodies and heads than what they should be. 

This was most likley due to many years of a very limited gene pool and breeding stock. We decided in 2006 to try and import some from Europe. We were surprised to find that there are very few breeders in England or in Europe. Finally we were able to locate 3 pairs in England to import in the fall of 2009. The import birds are stockier, not as long and have a rounder, more "African Owl" head than the "American" English Owls . We have high hopes that the infusion of new stock will help get the breed back on track in the USA.


Attached are photos of 2 of the imported pair and photos of a 2010 young EO from the imports.

Thanks

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*English owl young*

Here is a young EO, ugly little thing, they tend to grow more slowly that rollers or homers. The EO young do require feeders so I switch their young with homers and rollers. I have found the EO are very good parents and raise their foster rollers or homers very well.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for your initiations and wish you good luck  Pretty nice birds, would love to see the young EO's snaps once it matures


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very good looking birds! I'd never even seen pictures of these. Good that you are revitalizing this lovely breed.


----------



## Nish flyers (Apr 5, 2011)

*hi there*

hi you got awesome birds over there. will you be able to ship pigeons to sri lanka n i just want to know what do you call those brown pigeons on your site n do you have any high flying pigeons with for sale.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Eo*

Hi, I have no idea about shipping to Sri Lanka. Do you mean the almond rollers o n my site? No I do not have any high flyers.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

nice birds and website .. thank you


----------

